# Linen pouch



## Campanbow (Jan 7, 2018)

Hello everyone, as I anticipated I post the outline of the pouch that my wife made with crochet. To make the pouch you need a common thread of linen and a crochet. I do not know how to work crochet, however I send you the link of a tutorial. I hope to be useful!

https://www.anniescatalog.com/crochet/content.html?content_id=1









Inviato dal mio MHA-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm pretty sure alot of folks will be trying this out (myself included)  thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Going to have my wife try this. Thanks so much for the pattern.


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks for the pattern! I gave it a try today, but modified it a little bit. No center hole, and a bit shorter.








I will be trying more of these!

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I am going to see if my wife will knit a few of these... then I am going to apply my fixNwax on the outside. My ratio is 155ml mineral oil to 2oz beeswax. Great on cotton canvas.


----------



## lykos33 (Dec 30, 2010)

wish I had this resource a few years ago. I crocheted one by trial and error. I used the Dollar Store masons line, tough, multi colored and last forever

Murray


----------

